# Paper cuts



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm having issues with paper. I usually shoot cans or just sticks but paper freaks me out. I think AZstinger asked about this earlier and someone said draw a can on the paper. But what if your target is a 2 in. circle like in the shooting competition?

I noticed that Geo drew a dot in the middle of his target, MJ drew lines perpendicular to each other What are your guys's preferences for making paper targets easier to hit?

~Ben


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I find air rifle targets excellent...and they are cheap


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Practice.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16004-slingshot-target-panic/?hl=%22target+panic%22 http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20158-paper-bullseye-targets/?view=findpost&p=240908&hl=%22target+panic%22


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7618-target-fever/?view=findpost&p=78911&hl=%22target+panic%22


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

I got that, I was asking how you might draw helpful markings on targets to increase accuracy.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hmm... u can try concentrating on a certain letter or mark on whatever your target is . im figuring that the thing that you find issues wise could be the "whiteness" of the paper . just stick some florescent sticker dots on it or use black paper with white dots. or use your inner shooters eye and imagine that there is a spoon in the middle of that white space, and aim for the spoon. seems like concentration is one of your problems . or do what i used to do with my air rifle shooting, fold it in half once vertically and horizontally and then use the shadow effect to your advantage when you shoot at it .


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Personally I don't draw extra lines or points of reference, but I've used various paper targets. Some have had radiating lines (vertical and horizontal), but I never thought they particularly helped with targeting, as I subscribe to the theory of "aim small, miss small".

This "technique" improved my shooting more than any differences in target design, but means that additional markings are outside my area of focus/aim in any case.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok I will give you one of my secrets to trick your mind and get a good score on paper targets.

This only works if you have a consistent close shot group.

Draw a dot on a piece of paper.

Aim at that dot and take five shots WITHOUT changing your reference.

Now, draw a circle around your tightest group of shots ( even if its only 2 or 3 of the five)

Get another peace of paper and trace the dot and circle. Ignore the fact that the dot might not be centered or even in the circle.

Shoot at your new target using the same reference.

Sometimes people try to "chase" the target, and with paper and the shot limit, you chances are decreased, due to the fact the shot is perminantly marked for record.

If you forget about the target and only concentrate on repeating your shot you may see the improved result

LGD


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

do I understand you right...1st target you shoot normally...find your best grouping...then with a 2nd target you make the same reference point but change your circle to where the grouping is one the 1st? or did I misunderstand? thanks


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

rapidray said:


> do I understand you right...1st target you shoot normally...find your best grouping...then with a 2nd target you make the same reference point but change your circle to where the grouping is one the 1st? or did I misunderstand? thanks


I guess you can make a circle with the first target, but I was saying just make a dot and use as a reference to the part of the slingshot you aim with. Your shots with your first session will determine where your circle will be. Then trace that onto your next piece of paper.

What you are doing Is rather than moving your slingshot to hit the stationary target. You leave your slingshot stationary and move your target.

Of course this isn't practical for everyday practice, but it may help for this particular case.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Practice.


 :werd:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I drew the lines on mine but I'm not really feelin' that design. Next time will most likely be just a solid circle since that's what I normally shoot.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I know it is one to shoot cans or whatever and a totally different thing to shoot paper. You can think that you are a good shot when shooting physical targets, but when you shoot at paper you find out that you are not as good as you might think. :cookie: -- Tex


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

I've been known to paste small pic of our US Rep, but he finally lost in last election.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i use air rifle targets and try to stick to the same make and design so that i am used to the target. i also use them when i am sighting in my air rifles so i am quite familiar with them.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Shoot at a blank piece of paper aim for the center of the paper.Shoot at least 5 shots just concentrating on good form an smooth release.If you can keep a tight group with this your problem is with focus when your shooting at bullseye targets. Your focus is moving between your aim reference and the target so when the shot releases your off.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Accuracy comes from within, from within, from within, within.... It is an ability(I believe lies within everyone)to focus and concentrate. I find that
the smaller the point of focus, the easier it is to be on or near the intended mark.

Aim small miss small or hit small, while cliche, is the simplest terminology.

For example, when I shot through the spinning washer I made an X right over the hole. I just focused on that intersection. Same thing I did when I shot
though the washer on the Jelly Drop. I. It never occured to me that a small dot or sticker was necessary. I just needed a spot on which to focus my eye.
That is sure to be different with each individual.

Wu-wei.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Still workin on that one Joe


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

AZ Stinger said:


> Still workin on that one Joe


Me too, Ray. Me too.
I have good days and I have days where I cannot make the shot without shooting half a bag of marbles. Never giving up helps a lot!
Knowing you can do it is another thing entirely.
"If you will it, it is no dream." ~~Theodor Herzl.
"Make it so." Jean Luke Picard


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

yeah, let me jot that down


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

AZ Stinger said:


> yeah, let me jot that down


"Put dat in ya book!" Timmons


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

HAHA


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Well weird update guys. I finally got 3 shots on target and guess what? NO MARKINGS in the circle. I just drew the circle and shot at it. I think the problem was that a little dot was making my eyes freak out and I actually couldn't hit it because in my mind I thought the target was too small. If I just focused on shooting in the circle somewhere I hit it. Weird...

BTW, I had two complete misses.They were my last two shots where I can trying to really, really concentrate to hit the target. So note to self; don't concentrate too much or over think it.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Accuracy comes from within, from within, from within, within.... It is an ability(I believe lies within everyone)to focus and concentrate. I find that
> the smaller the point of focus, the easier it is to be on or near the intended mark.
> 
> Aim small miss small or hit small, while cliche, is the simplest terminology.
> ...


Whilst I am totally with you Joe on the principle of wu-wei to all aspects of life I think we have to accept that, in your case, there must have been some exceptional innate talent around hand/eye coordination ! I have now been shooting SS for around 3 months. If I recall correctly you had only been shooting for around that time when you were already performing amazing trick shots with ease and accuracy.

I am not !

True I have improved on an appallingly low baseline. I loathed and avoided sports at school and am hopeless at throwing or catching a ball...which can't help. After 3 months or so of around a hundred shots a day I can maybe hit a can at 10 metres 50 % of the time. On a good day. A stationary can ! I am still as far from hitting the centre of a moving washer as I am from swimming the Atlantic ocean !

I shall take your advice to heart on the 'aim small/miss small'. I like air rifle targets because the black 6/7/8 rings make a dark circle around the size of a can end. With hope in my heart I shall make a red cross right in the middle of the tiny 10 ring.

Here's hoping!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Is that air rifle or air pistol target ? The ten ring in a regulation ten meter air rifle target is a dot the size of a pin head.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

It doesn't say...the 10 ring is 10 mm across


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

You can cover the 4,5,6,7 ,8,9,10 rings on a ten meter air rifle target with a 50 cent piece all but the 4,5 rings with a 25 cent piece.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

That's an air pistol target. I teach ten meter air rifle and pistol shooting.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

The 10 ring in a regulation ten meter air pistol target is about 3/8 of an inch.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Carbon said:


> Well weird update guys. I finally got 3 shots on target and guess what? NO MARKINGS in the circle. I just drew the circle and shot at it. I think the problem was that a little dot was making my eyes freak out and I actually couldn't hit it because in my mind I thought the target was too small. If I just focused on shooting in the circle somewhere I hit it. Weird...
> 
> BTW, I had two complete misses.They were my last two shots where I can trying to really, really concentrate to hit the target. So note to self; don't concentrate too much or over think it.


I knew you would figure it out,, everyone has their way of doing things, the only way that is right is the one that works 

I see 5 stars in your future.

LGD


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the kudos, but if I have any innate talent it comes from my mom and dad. I just use what I have been given...
However, I think that somewhere within each of us lies a marksman.

I do hope it works for you, Ruthie. Keep in mind that what I am shooting at is slightly beyond arms length most of the time. As far as aerials go...
Things change at distance. Stationary targets allow for more error as we take more time to aim.
In your case, being fit, there may be less wavering in your hold. That should give you a leg up in anything you do.

True! I did just recently begin my path along the slingshot trail. I am learning day by day.
Regardless of what I am able to do, I am a beginner with only a novel approach to the subject.
I subscribe to the notion that others have forgotten more than I'll ever know.

I love to see success and talk of success. Owning it is crucial.

So, go get some! Own it!


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

you're not the only one I can't shoot paper targets either that's the reason I haven't took part in the competition


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

I generally draw several circles of decreasing sizes then start on the largest and work down once I've got my eye in!


----------

